# Video/Audio Monitoring for Barn?



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

So we've decided to get some type of video/audio monitoring system for the barn. We would like it not only for kidding/foaling season but for security too. 

Our barn is 48x36 (roughly) and metal. It's about 200' away from our house, so a strong signal is needed. Right now we have a baby monitor set up and we can hear noises, but it's not as sensitive as we would like. 

It would be nice to have both video/audio but just video or just audio would be fine. Any recommendations?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think you have to get some sort of extra receiver or something.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ditto! My barn is also metal and 200' from home. Let me know when you find something!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Hmm I would think if a $15.00 baby monitor works - there would be something better?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Following this. I need ideas too. Not sure how far we are from the barn, but definitely a good way. More than 200'


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I, of course, don't have wifi at the barn and the wifi in my home is pretty sketchy as well


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

^Me Neither.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I use a Foscam 8910 inside my metal barn. I ran underground ether net cable. I haven't tried to use wireless down there, but when I used them in my wood barn, it worked fine.
That barn was 200 foot away.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Was thinking of this today as i was flying...eerrrr crashing my quadchopter

A basic 1 camera setup with a receiver and transmitter is like 40 bucks you will need a 12v source on both ends and of course a monitor/tv/vcr or ? To watch and record, this may me a cheap 1 camera system....that is wireless and 200 feet is nothing

I could check this tomorrow maybe if we get home in time

Will try to post info by mondy morning...if nothing is posted someone pm me and remind me


----------

